# Waiting for australian visa after medical and pcc almost a year now :(



## kkk786 (May 19, 2013)

hello all ,, i really need help here ,,,,i ot medical n pcc call for my ausi immigration in july 2012 and i submitted all required docs in august ,, and since we are waiting for visa ,,,but still did not get it  ,,, they did not rejected medical nor ask for more results or anything ,,,, pl zhelp me ,, my agent says wait till july 2013 ,,,, but i dont understand this delay ,,,, is there any chance of rejection?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

You need to contact your case officer because you will shortly have to re do medicals. 

What is your occupation and what visa did you apply for?


----------



## kkk786 (May 19, 2013)

Re medical, ,, ahan, , my subclass is 175 and i applied as telecom engineer :-(,,,, y would they ask for remedical? n what could be the reason of this delay,,,


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

a mixture of processing priorities and security checks. One of the more experienced in skilled migration will tell you where you come in priority. 

Yes you will have to re do medicals and police checks once a year is up because they expire in 12 months.


----------



## kkk786 (May 19, 2013)

well here is an update ,,, my agent told me thatcase officer investigated case further and came to know that they did not recieve my medical ,,, but keep on mentioning that it is under process ,,,, and medical was finally traced in january 2013 ,,, now they have given expected date of june end 2013 ,,, ,, i will call my case officer tomorrow ,,,, im still confused whts going on ,,,,


----------



## kkk786 (May 19, 2013)

my medical expires in august 2013


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Which means if you are granted in june you will only be given until August to validate your visa. Would you be able to do that?


----------



## kkk786 (May 19, 2013)

Ahannn, ,,really, ,,:-o u mean i must be prepared then? i thought tje give us 11 months after visa grant, ,,


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

No, its 12 months from the date if your police check and medicals. Whic is why some people need to redo them because it must be valud when you enter the country.


----------



## kkk786 (May 19, 2013)

ahan ,,, ok yes i am prepared to go even i have to go urgent,,, i want to ask one more thing ,, i have applied through an agent ,,, and he has been coordinatin with them ,,,can i email my case officer direct ? my aent said i cant as my email is not registered with tthem ,,, n said the i can only call my CO


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

Unless you fully dispense of your agent and send the case officer notification if such they will only reply to him as nominated contact I'm afraid.


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Shel,

Same is my case also.. We applied for Visa in Jan.. PCC was cleared but Medicals of my Mum-Inlaw got referred MOC..It got cleared (MOC) in April2013.. But still my Visa is onhold and my Agent is in constant touch with CO but there are no results .. I'm scared and frustrated.

Thanks,
Sarank


----------



## kkk786 (May 19, 2013)

We got visa :-D


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2013)

What date do you have to validate by?


----------



## kkk786 (May 19, 2013)

Our vs ais valid till nov 27 2013, ,,, by that time inshAllaah we will fly, ,,,after hajj ,,, pray for us


----------



## kkk786 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks shel for you help, ,, n info ,,, really appriciate that, ,,


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

kkk786 said:


> We got visa :-D



Any Idea why the delay was?
Can u provide me your deadlines and how many applicants were there?
Which team and who was CO?


----------



## kkk786 (May 19, 2013)

Our delay was because our medical were misplaced on way to australia, ,, the hospital sent medicals irresponsibley, ,,and were traced after 8 months, ,, in july end we gave medicals,,n pcc,,, and in january after continuous follow up they told that medicals were not recieved n traced in jan, ,,, and since then were were in que,,,our co name is Lary gsmteam 04


----------



## kkk786 (May 19, 2013)

Our delay was because our medical were misplaced on way to australia, ,, the hospital sent medicals irresponsibley, ,,and were traced after 8 months, ,, in july end we gave medicals,,n pcc,,, and in january after continuous follow up they told that medicals were not recieved n traced in jan, ,,, and since then were were in que,,,our co name is Lary gsmteam 04


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

Hi did u get ur visa grant


----------



## active (Jun 11, 2013)

I am also waiting for the finalization of my visa. I have done my medical on 22 March 2013 and submitted my PCC on 13 May. Now still waiting for visa to be granted.

I am waiting anxiously because I was told that the normal processing time is about two weeks. My agent sent emails twice on 30 May and 10 June but there has been no reply so far. 

Looking at your situation which has taken almost 1 year, it kind of worries me.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi

yesterday, one of my frind got email from CO for 885 visa applied on dec 2012, requesting PCC only... medical approved.

But the query is that he submitted IELTS with 5.5,,, 

Does CO approves PR?? I think according to request of CO for PCC officer might accept IELTS 5.5....


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

What is IELTS requirement for 885? Case officer is not allowed to accept anything less.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

ielts 6 each...he got 5.5


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

Then he will be rejected. Why apply if did not meet the basic requirements?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

coz he is onshore on prioriry list 5


----------



## kkk786 (May 19, 2013)

Hello, ,,, yes i got my visa, ,, they gave me a papper and thats all whts required to enter in aus, ,,as there is no need of visa stamp, ,f,,,heared its new policy, ,that they dont ask for visa stamp now, ,,,, well after medical visa grant is not after two weeks, ,, its normally 6 to 8 weeks after medical, ,,, but in our case, ,,hospital sent our medical irresponsibly, ,,n medicals were lost, ,, nnit took them 8 months to trace the medicals, ,,that is y we were late, ,,but finally visa has been grantes


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

jayptl said:


> coz he is onshore on prioriry list 5


 What difference does that make? He still has to meet the basic requirements because they will simply reject the visa and he has 28 days in which to leave the country regardless of how long he has been onshore.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

i know but case officer asked only AFP last. if he wana reject strait away den why he asked docs.....didnt he see docs properly?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

MaMaybe not but there is no rule to say they have to make a decision on the visa at a specific point. Maybe he just kept it as an open case so his boss didnt give him more, maybe he is sadistic and likes the torment. Perhaps he's stupid and has not noticed but when it gets passed to the senior for final decision they will notice and he will be rejected.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

thnx shel_

senior?? I guess final authority to give visa in hand of only 1 CO...

I guess he is lucky and CO didnt notice IELTS properly...in other words, its miracle


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes there is always oversight by managers. You will see lots of posts where people have been informed their case has been passed to senior case officer for final decision. Where the senior checks everything is in order before grant. Not everyone gets told this, only those who phone frequently for updates and the CO shares it.


----------

